# Gunstock 2-20-2011



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *  Sunday, February 20th, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: * Gunstock Mountain

*Conditions: * Cold and Windy to start, wind mellowed throughout the day.  Sunny. Packed Frozen Granular surfaces, hardpack, icy in spots

*Trip Report: *

2nd trip to Gunstock for me, first time during the day where I could ski the full mountain as the summit quad does not operate for night skiing.  My expectations were fairly low considering the recent thaw and freeze.  I chose Gunstock today over the home hill Ragged.  If conditions aren't going to be that great, convenience counts a lot.  Definitely appreciated the 35 minute shorter drive.

Gunstock apparently isn't an early morning type of place, or at least today it wasn't.  I pulled into the parking lot at 8:15 and was only 5 rows of cars back.

First thing I noticed when I pulled in was what looks like could be some very cool natural terrain above the beginners quad.  Probably better pitch (though short vertical) than anything they have on the mountain.  Not sure if they could ever develop it and I wonder if it skied today by turn earners.  There's a hiking trail out to the ridgeline off of Flintlock though it says 'hiking, snowshoes and XC skis only'.

The Ridge:







Close up of the terrain in there:






Classics found in the ski shop.  I should've asked if they were for sale 







Though the skiing wasn't anything great, you sure can pick worse places to be on a bluebird day than the top of that mountain.  As expected, the views were simple awesome











All of the natural snow trails and glades were closed due to the thaw.  They did have bumps on Redhat.  They were solid as a rock and slick, but the lines were great.  Glad to see they didn't mow them down as the lines were pretty much perfect.  Once it warms up they'll ski great.  They could ski great right now if they did a quick top dress with the tower snowfuns lining the trail, but I imagine their snowmaking season is done.   A bump skier would be totally fine with just the one Redhat trail, so kudos to Gunstock.






Overall, I enjoyed myself for what it is.  The runs off the summit are very long for only a 1400 vert mountain.  Not a lot of pitch to the summit runs, but they were interesting.  It would be nice to have a bit more challenging terrain, but then again, I didn't get to ski the glades or Hot Shot.   They could definitely have some very steep trails in places that aren't developed.  A couple of nice narrow trails from Upper Ramrod under the chair and down to Hot Shot would be nice.  Really steep for a short bit in there.  It would help keep advanced skiers entertained.   The stuff over on the ridge above the beginners quad would be simply awesome, but that's a pipe dream I'm sure.  Other than that, my only real complaint for the mountain is the lodge is far from adequate in size to handle the crowds.  The lift system certainly handles the crowds well though.  Panoram Quad was a 2 person wait in the singles line all day.  Other lifts were ski on.

I'm contemplating a switch from Ragged to Gunstock next season due to convenience and better snowmaking.  Ragged has the better advanced terrain, but it sure was nice only having to travel 55 minutes.  This especially on a day when the skiing isn't all that great.  Provided Gunstock offers a similarly priced early bird season pass product as Ragged, I think I will make the switch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice.  Add the fact that Gunstock does have nightskiing and you have more options.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> First thing I noticed when I pulled in was what looks like could be some very cool natural terrain above the beginners quad.  Probably better pitch (though short vertical) than anything they have on the mountain.  Not sure if they could ever develop it and I wonder if it skied today by turn earners.  There's a hiking trail out to the ridgeline off of Flintlock though it says 'hiking, snowshoes and XC skis only'.


The line visible in the right of your picture used to be the single chair, IIRC. That area used to be developed (before the beginner area), two or three trails I think. Two more went off the backside where the jumps are. I doubt they would redevelop that area. 

Its a good beginner area. I learned to ski on the Guyshy Double before the quad went in. I was very young, hadn't been skiing much. I remember being in a lesson the first time I went up the double. They were practicing snowplow turning. When we unloaded from the lift, I turned to the instructor and asked "how do you turn?" :???::lol:

I've considered skinning up there to see what's left. Never been motivated enough.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2011)

wonder why they took that part of the hill out of operation.  The Gushy Double wasn't being used now that the quad is there.  They should move it and extend it from the top of the beginner quad to that ridgeline.


----------



## abc (Feb 20, 2011)

Thread drift: how's Ragged like this week?  

I'll be in the vicinity for the weekend (a x-c weekend) and I could take Friday off to squeeze some alpine skiing in as well if condition warrants. I have the choice of skiing Friday, either at Ragged or Pico (or Killington).


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2011)

Haven't been to Ragged since the warm up and unfortunately won't be back there until Saturday.  Unless they get some snow to open the glades back up, I'd point the car towards Killington or Pico.  Just be advised that Pico doesn't operate the A slope or Outback chairs midweek, though the latters trails can be reached by a < 5 min skate.


----------



## threecy (Feb 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wonder why they took that part of the hill out of operation.



They shifted focus to Gunstock in 1962 when they installed the first of the two summit double chairs.  By the time Gunshy neared reality, the single chair was 50 years old and didn't have a great record.

There are some rumors that they would like to develop over there again...I believe the county may own the old Alpine Ridge ski area on the other side of it as well.

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/NewHampshire/gunstock.php


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Haven't been to Ragged since the warm up and unfortunately won't be back there until Saturday. Unless they get some snow to open the glades back up, I'd point the car towards Killington or Pico. Just be advised that Pico doesn't operate the A slope or Outback chairs midweek, though the latters trails can be reached by a < 5 min skate.


 
This week is a holiday so Pico will be open with everything.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2011)

threecy said:


> They shifted focus to Gunstock in 1962 when they installed the first of the two summit double chairs.  By the time Gunshy neared reality, the single chair was 50 years old and didn't have a great record.
> 
> There are some rumors that they would like to develop over there again...I believe the county may own the old Alpine Ridge ski area on the other side of it as well.
> 
> http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/NewHampshire/gunstock.php



nice write up on Gunstock's history

It would be cool if they redeveloped that terrain.  Appears to have better pitch than anywhere on the mountain.  Though it would open rarely, that naturally gladed treeline would offer some serious bite that the mountain currently lacks.  Appears to be a couple of cool cliff drops in there.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Deadhead,  Thanks for coming this week.  It certainly was a difficult weather transition from Friday to Saturday there were actually multiple layers of frozen as the temperature changed.  As for the terrain above the Penny Lift, that was never open, and its very bony.  Why it looks like glades is because years ago there was a pretty big fire that came over teh back of the mountain and cleared that spot.  There is access to the old Alpine Ridge property through our XC network.  The Try me trail is now a road to get to the cell tower.  That was a pretty windy trail with some pitches but nothing like the face you took a photo of.  Our new master plan will come out in the next few months and actually has a few zones of possibility for expanded terrain, but as you know it can take up to 1,000,000 usd per trail with snowmaking, grading and clearing.  Hope to see you again when the bumps are soft on RedHat.


----------



## dw2 (Feb 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wonder why they took that part of the hill out of operation.  The Gushy Double wasn't being used now that the quad is there.  They should move it and extend it from the top of the beginner quad to that ridgeline.



They actually run gunshy at night (the lights don't extend to the top of the Penny quad), so it is utilized.

Turns are earned in the old Alpine Ridge area. You'll also see turns at times in other areas, too.

I agree that there needs to be a trail cut from Ramrod down to the lift line intersection with Hot Shot - would make Ramroad ski allot better (no snowmaking on it though)

Would also be nice to have seeded bumps on Pistol


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

Some of us like 'boney' terrain. 

It was a good day.  Given the weather challenges, the skiing was about as good as could be expected.  I'd say your grooming crew did a great job working with the hands you were dealt.

Looking forward to seeing what's in store for Gunstocks future.

Last year I seem to recall a spring special on season passes for this season.  Anything similar in the works for this spring and next season?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

dw2 said:


> I agree that there needs to be a trail cut from Ramrod down to the lift line intersection with Hot Shot - would make Ramroad ski allot better (no snowmaking on it though)
> 
> Would also be nice to have seeded bumps on Pistol



I was thinking further up the liftline just past where the metal walkway ends.  It would be a short trail, but very steep after it crosses under the chair.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, i agree.  That is definitely in the discussion.  One of the issues we have is there is no snowmaking from upper ramrod to hotshot.  That would have to be increased in order to keep snow on an eastern facing trail.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Look for the spring season pass special in early March!


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 21, 2011)

More Bumps, More Grooming, More Parks, its amazing how every person would set up a mountain due to their passions......we keep trying, i agree the redhat long bumpline is pretty nice.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2011)

Gunstock said:


> More Bumps, More Grooming, More Parks, its amazing how every person would set up a mountain due to their passions......we keep trying, i agree the redhat long bumpline is pretty nice.


So, how about groom some (and groom them well), let bumps grow on others, and build a park (or two)? 

I happen to like a good mix of both groomer and bump runs. My knees can't just bump all day long so I need to do something in between, on the groomers! While I'm no park rat, I wouldn't mind a few baby sized features for days when I feel like a change...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

abc said:


> So, how about groom some (and groom them well), let bumps grow on others, and build a park (or two)?
> 
> I happen to like a good mix of both groomer and bump runs. My knees can't just bump all day long so I need to do something in between, on the groomers! While I'm no park rat, I wouldn't mind a few baby sized features for days when I feel like a change...



They do 

Redhat is 50/50 groomed and bumps.  I'm sure the natural trails are bumped as they aren't groomed.  They've got two really nice parks plus the big air bag.  I thought the grooming was pretty darn good considering the snow they had to work with over the weekend.  It was slick in spots, but I expected that.  

Overall, I'd say for a mountain its size, Gunstock is doing a pretty decent job of trying to offer terrain variety and features that would keep most skiers happy.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree they have some good variety.  Advanced stuff is fun with fresh  snow Upper Recoil Glades are great. Hotshot is fun with fresh snow on it as well. Both are challenging. For groomers Upper Recoil is nice along with the runs off of Tiger, Cannonball and Redhat.
No park rat here but they have a small learning park then the Pistol park has some serious features. Plenty of groomed blue trails as well.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 3, 2011)

No hotel at Gunstock!


----------

